# Caching von statischen Ressourcen



## jacquipre79 (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

im Moment steh ich vor dem Problem, dass bei jeder Anfrage eines Clients (IE) an unseren Webserver jede Ressource auf der Seite neu geschickt wird. Man kann irgendwie einen Caching-Mechanismus benutzen, aber ich habe nicht genau herausgefunden wie. Wenn der Server also beispielsweise ein .gif zurückschickt, wird folgende Response geschrieben:


```
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Cache-Control:no-cache
Content-Language:de
Content-Length:13184
Content-Type:image/gif
Date:Thu, 05 Jul 2007 12:19:49 GMT
Etag:"blabla"
Expires:Thu, 12 Jul 2007 12:19:49 GMT
Last-Modified:Mon, 06 Feb 2006 09:19:28 GMT
Server:[server name]
```

Wie aber greift nun das Caching? Müßte der Browser dann nicht ein Head-Request senden?

-- jacquipre79


----------



## Murray (5. Jul 2007)

Der Client kann in seinem (GET-)Request den Header If-Modified-Since mitgeben. In diesem Fall muss der Server entscheiden, ob er die Resource neu liefert oder aber einfach den Status 304 (="Not Modified") liefert.


----------



## Murray (5. Jul 2007)

dein Server hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> Cache-Control:no-cache
> Content-Language:de
> Content-Length:13184
> ...



Der Server sollte wohl besser im Response nicht "Cache-Control: no-cache" liefern, wenn er den Client dazu bringen will, die Resource zu cachen.


----------

